# Tulse Hill



## Movetotulsehill (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm about to move into Tulse Hill. Pretty excited to move but I haven't been able to find much info on the area. Is it as dodgy as Google leads me to believe?! How are the station and train services - do you find it better to use the station or get the bus to Brixton for the tube in general?

Also safety wise - is it ok walking around after dark / late at night? Specifically thinking about the area around the station/ Christchurch Road/ all the bus stops.

Any tips on this / good stuff to do in the area etc would be great! Looking forward to moving in.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Which transport you use depends on where you work.

Usual tip on most London areas, try not to walk around with expensive electrical goods on show.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, I have no advice sorry.  How did you find urban?  

I'll open up this question to the floor: 

How come we're getting so many moving to the area threads?  Is there something particularly googleable going on?  

Or something more trolly.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 9, 2012)

I have wondered about this spate of questions!

maybe they are all googling nu-brickers and thought we were friendly.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 9, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I have wondered about this spate of questions!
> 
> maybe they are all googling nu-brickers and thought we were friendly.


They will soon find out 

tulse hill is fine btw 
one of the benefits is that train and bus\tube open up more possibilities depending on time of day and destination


----------



## magneze (Sep 9, 2012)

It'll be urbaaaaaaaan75 before we know it.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2012)

Movetotulsehill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to move into Tulse Hill. Pretty excited to move but I haven't been able to find much info on the area<snip>


Interesting choice of username, which you may soon come to regret.

First you said that you hadn't been able to find much information, then you say you found stuff on google; make up your mind, sweetie.  Try reading the South London Press for a few weeks, and visiting the area during the day, as well as after work.

How safe it is for any individual varies:  Most of the time, I'd say it's safe enough, but *shrug* I walked around Toxteth after dark so what would I know?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2012)

magneze said:


> It'll be urbaaaaaaaan75 before we know it.


Over my dead body.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not dodgy! My GF lives down there - I'd say it's, well, fine, nothing special (she says nondescript) but nothing specially bad either. The train connections are really good.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 9, 2012)

scifisam said:


> It's not dodgy! My GF lives down there - I'd say it's, well, fine, nothing special (she says nondescript) but nothing specially bad either. The train connections are really good.


hey sam - pop in when you're over one time or we can meet up in the railway
i did that east to south journey for years and its a bit meh!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> How safe it is for any individual varies: Most of the time, I'd say it's safe enough, but *shrug* I walked around Toxteth after dark so what would I know?


 
Toxteth is alright to walk around after dark... although last time I was there it was all a bit empty.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Toxteth is alright to walk around after dark... although last time I was there it was all a bit empty.


Bear in mind I was there 20+ years ago.


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2012)

All I can remember about Tulse Hill is that the number 3a bus used to go there. Dick Sheppard School used to be there. I left the school after a year (1991). It closed down years ago. Used to have fights break out all the time there. Never liked the area. Seemed just isolated area in terms of things happening wise....u dig?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> hey sam - pop in when you're over one time or we can meet up in the railway
> i did that east to south journey for years and its a bit meh!


 
The GF says the Railway is an awesome pub, esp. the beer garden. I will be down there on Friday afternoon, as it goes, but I don't usually visit there - her landlady doesn't allow visitors.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2012)

There is no such place.
It is a collective delusion.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 10, 2012)

My girlfriend lived in Tulse Hill for about 5 years or so, I moved in with her when we got married (well, it seemed a waste not to). It seemed ok, a bit quiet. Was a bit rough when we first started going out (I remember being late to work as they'd closed the station because there had been a stabbing there the night before). But that seems an anomaly. I've wandered around there/waited at bus stops near the station in the early hours, and not had any trouble

I hear good things about the pub next to the train station. The Tulse Hill Tavern, well the only time I persuaded the missus to go for a pint there, there was a match on, and a woman did a lap of the pub with her football t-shirt over her head. We've not been back.

Mirch Masala is good, not tried the Portuguese place opposite.

It's walkable to Brixton, Streatham, and West Norwood, which is good.

Trains are good. Quite well served by buses.

*eta* It's named after the family who used to own the hill, centuries ago...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2012)

don't move to tulse hill, movetotulsehill.  you'll be dead in a week.

the reason we're getting so many of these threads at the moment is because this area is dead fashionable and all these people want reassurance from locals that they can move here and push us out without getting stabbed.

every time you're helpful and friendly, our rent raises a little bit.  just think of that


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 10, 2012)

Tulse Hill 'fashionable' surely some mistake? What next, the hipsters of Norbury? The broken beat/nu-grime-step/electric skiffle scene of Leigham Vale?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2012)

Tulse Hill.

You can eat and drink and get in a fight on an almost 24/7 basis. It has a cool little Charity Shop and two many bookmakers.

The Tulse Hill Tavern is trying to revive itself. It's a tad too old school to really draw much of a younger crowd, however they've introduced a half decent pub menu recently and have been trying to promote some live music. I think with the right partnering and some intelligent managing they could make a good go of it. They are trying.

The Railway....popular, buzzing, young beautiful staff, pizzas, a wide range of beer, a fab garden, lots of live music and DJs, nowhere near as cool or as hip as it thinks, a bit pricey, sound is often shit for live music, often play lots of ska and reggae during the daytime.....food's pretty good. A nice breakfast. Lots of drug addled people who used to live in the albert seem to have ended up there.

The White Hart - home for the old and dying. Inhabited by life long Tulse Hillers, therefore mostly sick and demented and on the way out......they've had countless funerals in the past two years. No food, standards on draught, they dont do red wine 'cos no-one drinks that shit'.....the wrong song on the jukebox can start a war.....I know....

Castello - Portuguese cafe/resturaunt - great food, good prices, mediteranean service, there's not much in the way of menu, you have to find your way into the place and work out what's on offer.....look at what others are eating and point.....that's kinda how it works. Sagres on draught.....nice coffee....lost of old mne watching football and gambling.....I like it a lot in there.

Village Massalah.....had a really shit night in there once, but mainly it's good.....

There's a few other foodie gaffs about.....

The area is a strange mix of poor locals and professional people who live there for  the good transport links. Poverty is very visible here. Lots of drunks and homeless people. Some dodgy characters hang around the parade of shops.....but mostly leave people alone. They kinda mill about with each other pimping, drug dealing and getting fucked up....it's no criminal empire.

From what I gather there is a lot of muggings and house thefts in the area.....compared to where I don't know, but I hear a lot of stories of both and have experience of my own too.

New things are opening all the time and foresee it taking a kind of Herne Hill vibe in coming years......there's a new sport centre going up in nearby Norwood, and lots of smaller shops and businesses are starting to open geared towards the young professionals, delis and eateries etc.

So it's a bit like the developing wild west......not quite Deadwood, but hey, a street fight isn't uncommon. It has all the basics, but needs some love and attention, like the people here. Newcomers to the area don't seem to do much to inject anything more into the place.....but I guess as more is developed towards them and away from the 'old timers' they'll start to come out of hiding and be more visible while the locals fade away and die.

I'd like to have a proper grocers and a butchers.

I reckon the area outside the station should be pedestrianised and the businesses there could put out tables and make quite a nice area.

I live there. I think there's hope for it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 10, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> My girlfriend lived in Tulse Hill for about 5 years or so, I moved in with her when we got married (well, it seemed a waste not to). It seemed ok, a bit quiet. Was a bit rough when we first started going out (I remember being late to work as they'd closed the station because there had been a stabbing there the night before). But that seems an anomaly. I've wandered around there/waited at bus stops near the station in the early hours, and not had any trouble
> 
> I hear good things about the pub next to the train station. The Tulse Hill Tavern, well the only time I persuaded the missus to go for a pint there, there was a match on, and a woman did a lap of the pub with her football t-shirt over her head. We've not been back.
> 
> ...


 
Never make the mistake of getting "The Railway Tavern" (next to the station) and "The Tulse Hill Tavern" mixed up, they're two totally different boozers.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 10, 2012)

heh... I should have padded out the first bit of that sentence....


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill.
> 
> You can eat and drink and get in a fight on an almost 24/7 basis. It has a cool little Charity Shop and two many bookmakers.
> 
> ...


 
fair appraisal I think.... especially agree with the area outside the station to be pedestrianised. Castelo does have a daily menu (as well as the normal menu) by the way - it's in Portuguese - but they'll translate it for you.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

just to add my opinion... we moved here this year from lower down Tulse HIll near the Hootenanny.  We needed more room for our growing family and were basically priced out of Brixton where I would have preferred to stay.  I don't, personally, find it dodgy at all - fairly typical London to me - some begging/drunks etc but I guess that's kind of what I'm used to.  There are a lot of young families moving into the area for the same reasons as us and doubtless that will change the vibe.  We bought our house as probate and at least 5 or 6 in our stretch have been similar sales/purchases - older people downsizing or passing away and younger families moving in. 

I do wonder if it will go the way of Herne Hill as a result but I can't quite see it tbh... the gyratory and the heavy traffic don't seem to lend itself to that - but then Herne Hill is itself basically a big junction - so who knows?

There are some really gorgeous roads around here that are quite pricey in fact and some lovely little areas tucked away.  Hillside Park is lovely for example.  I really like the Railway pub but I say this as a weekend daytime user with kids - some day soon we'll get a babysitter and have an evening out there too.  There are some new things opening but mostly Portuguese/Polish delis etc as opposed to the Sesami/E Dulwich type places.  It suits us just fine tbh although I wish there were more places to eat in the immediate vicinity beyond curry/cafes and the pub. 

I am really looking forward to the sports centre/pool opening and hoping that the library will make a come back.  I got an email about an independent cinema being interested in opening up too - but I'll believe that when I see it.

I think the area around W. Norwood train station with the new sports centre etc is likely to get gentrified quicker than the area around Tulse HIll station personally but I'd be surprised if we don't see some changes in both areas because of the changes in people coming in.

AS for what it's like now, I like it - very community minded.  Within days of moving in various neighbours had come over to introduce themselves.  Some sit outside their houses during the daytime and chat as we go by - these are mostly older, retired people and full of gossip!   

Now that the Thameslink is opened during the weekend it's really easy to get into town - 11 minutes to the Southbank for example.  

Walking distance to Brockwell Park and lots of other good places nearby.

I wouldn't like to see it turn into another E. Dulwich but it would benefit from a little investment I think.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2012)

We've been there for 12 years and have not experienced any muggings, luckily. Nor I think it is particularly bad area for it. I've only known of one case of someone who was mugged of people I know, though of course I guess one does not usually hear of people being mugged unless it develops into something more serious.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

Bear in mind that it is almost certain that Tulse Hill will lose its through-London Thameslink services next year, with all trains terminating at Blackfriars. The London Bridge trains will still be ok though.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Bear in mind that it is almost certain that Tulse Hill will lose its through-London Thameslink services next year, with all trains terminating at Blackfriars. The London Bridge trains will still be ok though.



Really? How come?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Really? How come?


The rebuilt Blackfriar's has the terminating platforms on the West, and the through platforms on the East. They are planning a massive increase in services coming from the East (ie. London Bridge), which means that trains going via Elephant won't be able to cross over the busy lines for the tunnel, without holding up London Bridge trains.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Castelo does have a daily menu (as well as the normal menu) by the way - it's in Portuguese - but they'll translate it for you.


 
The once showed me a list scrawled on a napkin......ha ha.....I think it read Steak, Sea Bass, Chicken, Lamb, Rice......

I went for Chicken and got a stew type thing with chicken on the bone in it, with a seperate salad in a bowl and a bowl of rice and a bowl of chips.....bonkers, but lovely....


----------



## Thaw (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think thats until 2018. And its not approved yet either. The consultation period finishes v.soon though


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2012)

There's a petition against it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

They want to start next year. Lots of discussion in this thread IIRC: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...riars-thameslink-station-end-in-sight.285368/


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 10, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> don't move to tulse hill, movetotulsehill. you'll be dead in a week.
> 
> the reason we're getting so many of these threads at the moment is because this area is dead fashionable and all these people want reassurance from locals that they can move here and push us out without getting stabbed.
> 
> every time you're helpful and friendly, our rent raises a little bit. just think of that


 

Which is what makes me wonder if it's someone on some sort of wind up.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 10, 2012)

@gaijingirl, spot on about Hillside park and the row of what appear to be bungalows on the side of the park. 

We ended up moving to in between Streatham Hill and Tulse Hill stations.... so sort of Tulse Hill overspill ... it's quite easy to forget how close Streatham Hill is to Tulse Hill... and with that things like the excellent Turkish bakers at the north end of Streatham High St are within a slightly long walk.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> don't move to tulse hill, movetotulsehill. you'll be dead in a week.
> 
> the reason we're getting so many of these threads at the moment is because this area is dead fashionable and all these people want reassurance from locals that they can move here and push us out without getting stabbed.
> 
> every time you're helpful and friendly, our rent raises a little bit. just think of that


 
I can't wait to rent out my home for a hugely unjustified sum of cash.....all my plotting and planning will finally pay off.....and I will be rich and free.....at last.....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Which is what makes me wonder if it's someone on some sort of wind up.


 
tbh, it wouldn't be the first time people have pretended to be incomers asking about the area in order to provoke a response on here!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I can't wait to rent out my home for a hugely unjustified sum of cash.....all my plotting and planning will finally pay off.....and I will be rich and free.....at last.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


>


 
Where did they get that picture of me......???????????????????


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Bear in mind that it is almost certain that Tulse Hill will lose its through-London Thameslink services next year, with all trains terminating at Blackfriars. The London Bridge trains will still be ok though.


 
massive move against this and I don't think it is next year is it?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> massive move against this and I don't think it is next year is it?


That's the intention. It'll definitely happen by 2018, at any rate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That's the intention. It'll definitely happen by 2018, at any rate.


 
everything I've read has stated 2018 (saw one 2016 reference)

eta.. just seen a 2015 reference!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 10, 2012)

Interesting. I grew up in Tulse Hill and it doesn't sound like it's changed much at all. Fairly bog standard South London neighbourhood, not particularly dangerous, not a lot going on, with the benefit of good transport links. The Thameslink into town was a lifesaver.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

You're totally right. The new franchise starts next year, but there's no commitment to changing Loop trains till 2018. Apologies for misleading people!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

*"The service spec will be decided this autumn. Rail operators will then put in their bids, with the new franchise running from spring 2013 to 2020. The termination of our trains at Blackfriars will start in 2018 when work on upgrading other parts of the Thameslink service is complete."*

*eta... sorry... cross posted.*


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

btw... *Due to the general high level of interest in this particular consultation we have agreed to accept responses to the TSGN consultation up to 1700 on Friday 14 September 2012:*

*http://www.dft.gov.uk/consultations/dft-2012-23*


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

This makes me happy, cos those are useful trains and even 6 more years of them will be good


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This makes me happy, cos those are useful trains and even 6 more years of them will be good


 
I don't actually use them beyond Blackfriars that often but when I do they're great - been great for the olympics, great for Eurostar etc etc.. In fact given that I don't commute centrally they've been surprisingly useful.  Shame to see them go.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2012)

But isn't it just a matter of changing at Blackfriars? Or isn't it that simple?

Not much more to add on Tulse Hill from me. We moved to West Norwood last year and so far I'm loving it. It'll be interesting to see what happens with the sports/health centre and the library/cinema (I get the impression that we don't get the library back unless the cinema pays for it), but that's the next area along. Tulse Hill is a funny area really - quite small in my mind. I think of where gg lives as being Streatham Hill, of the actual Tulse Hill being in Brixton, and that Tulse HIll is just the area around the station.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2012)

And, yes, the Railway is great. Rapidly becoming my favourite pub in south London. And I know exactly what you mean about the Albert overspill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

ianw said:


> I think of where gg lives as being Streatham Hill, of the actual Tulse Hill being in Brixton, and that Tulse HIll is just the area around the station.


 
we're about a 2 minute walk from Tulse Hill station, I can actually see if from outside my front door and a 15-20 minute walk from Streatham Hill!

but then I think of Tulse Hill (the road) as being Brixton.  Tulse Hill being where we are and Streatham being everything the other side of Hillside - ie the ABC roads.  Palace Road splits down the middle somewhere.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2012)

The ABCs are definitely Streatham Hill. Tulse Hill the road is in Brixton. But Hillside Road as the dividing point is probably right. Kingsmead, Lanercost, etc, are probably Tulse Hill, I suppose. They do feel very different to the ABCs.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2012)

Check this out - map of Streatham Hill ward:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-A4C1-6A2B404CDED2/0/StreathamHillWardMap.pdf


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2012)

And here's a map of the wards:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/CouncilDemocracy/StatisticsCensusInformation/MapOfWards.htm

Tulse Hill is in Brixton.
Tulse Hill station is in Thurlow Park
You live in Streatham Hill, gg.
I live in Knights Hill.
West Norwood doesn't exist.

Hope that clears everything up.


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> we're about a 2 minute walk from Tulse Hill station, I can actually see if from outside my front door and a 15-20 minute walk from Streatham Hill!
> 
> but then I think of Tulse Hill (the road) as being Brixton. Tulse Hill being where we are and Streatham being everything the other side of Hillside - ie the ABC roads. Palace Road splits down the middle somewhere.


 
Yep, we're moving to West Norwood but it's actually half way between West Norwood Stn & Tulse Hill Stn and up the hill a bit so has a SW16 post code. Anyway, at least I'll be stumbling distance from my local (The Railway) instead of a 20 minute bus ride.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

ianw said:


> And here's a map of the wards:
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/CouncilDemocracy/StatisticsCensusInformation/MapOfWards.htm
> 
> Tulse Hill is in Brixton.
> ...


 
honestly I thought I'd left this argument behind when I lived down the other end of the hill!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

ianw said:


> The ABCs are definitely Streatham Hill. Tulse Hill the road is in Brixton. But Hillside Road as the dividing point is probably right. Kingsmead, Lanercost, etc, are probably Tulse Hill, I suppose. They do feel very different to the ABCs.


 
so what I said!  The wards thing is bollocks... like the postcodes. If I told people I live in Streatham Hill they'd end up a very long way away from my house.  Just like when I formerly lived down the bottom of Tulse Hill, if I told a taxi driver Tulse Hill - he'd want to bring me up here!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

reminds me of the time I was living on Plato Road off Acre Lane, I would call Brixton and I met a girl who lived several roads further towards the town hall (Brixton) end (I think she was on Ballater or similar) - she told me she lived in Clapham.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Once again, we can refer to Tom Taylor's London Neighborhoods map, which uses Data From The Internet to plot what people call geographic areas.

http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#44369

It seems as though some people still call it Brixton even when they're deep in the Tulse Hill Estate. Also, Tulse Hill stops as soon as you go under the railway. Then it's West Norwood.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> reminds me of the time I was living on Plato Road off Acre Lane, I would call Brixton and I met a girl who lived several roads further towards the town hall (Brixton) end (I think she was on Ballater or similar) - she told me she lived in Clapham.


 
Someone living across from the duke of edinburgh used to tell visitors she lived in clapham and make them go to clapham north station and walk from there rather than let them see how close she was to brixton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

actually I probably should start to claim to live in Streatham Hill, it'd probably add quite a bit of value to our house!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Then it's West Norwood.


 
It's certainly not West fucking Norwood... 

eta... oh once you go under the railway... yes... as you were then.

I always struggle with that - where does Tulse Hill end and W. Norwood start.. I've never decided whether it's under the railway or once you cross York Hill.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Once again, we can refer to Tom Taylor's London Neighborhoods map, which uses Data From The Internet to plot what people call geographic areas.
> 
> http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#44369
> 
> It seems as though some people still call it Brixton even when they're deep in the Tulse Hill Estate. Also, Tulse Hill stops as soon as you go under the railway. Then it's West Norwood.


 
Tulse Hill estate is in Brixton IMO, as is Upper Tulse Hill. 

That railway boundary between TH and WN is very clear though. I quite like that - like you're going through the door into West Norwood.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> so what I said!  The wards thing is bollocks... like the postcodes. If I told people I live in Streatham Hill they'd end up a very long way away from my house. Just like when I formerly lived down the bottom of Tulse Hill, if I told a taxi driver Tulse Hill - he'd want to bring me up here!


 
Yes, that's because Streatham Hill station isn't in Streatham Hill, it's in Streatham Wells. And Streatham Wells school is in Streatham Hill. 

It's simple really...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

that's a very strange map...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

ianw said:


> Yes, that's because Streatham Hill station isn't in Streatham Hill, it's in Streatham Wells. And Streatham Wells school is in Streatham Hill.
> 
> It's simple really...


 


according to that Crispy map I don't live anywhere.  So I shall declare myself an independent republic.  I might charge a toll in fact.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

ianw said:


> Tulse Hill estate is in Brixton IMO, as is Upper Tulse Hill.
> 
> That railway boundary between TH and WN is very clear though. I quite like that - like you're going through the door into West Norwood.


 
great danger of getting shat on by a pigeon as you pass through though...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 11, 2012)

That map thing is fascinating Crispy...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

anyway... movetotulsehill.... join us, join us... it's lovely up here.

other good things are - an incredible selection of homeware and hardware stores... lots of random little shops that have disappeared from other high streets, a very diverse community, friendliness, good transport, inbetween lots of good parks, inbetween 2 great lidos and I reckon more to come.

Also what I have noticed especially is that once you get off the main road, all the side roads are very green - lots of huge mature trees, it's really quite lovely.


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It's certainly not West fucking Norwood...
> 
> eta... oh once you go under the railway... yes... as you were then.
> 
> I always struggle with that - where does Tulse Hill end and W. Norwood start.. I've never decided whether it's under the railway or once you cross York Hill.


 
We're going to be between York Hill, and the railway, assuming we get the bloody place before it gets reposessed. According to the boundary map on streetmap the house is in Streatham Hill and the garden is in West Norwood. It's West Norwood.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

ringo said:


> We're going to be between York Hill, and the railway, assuming we get the bloody place before it gets reposessed. According to the boundary map on streetmap the house is in Streatham Hill and the garden is in West Norwood. It's West Norwood.


 
oh... have you got one of those places with AMAZING views of London...? Quite jealous of those houses.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

there has long been talk of a Tulse Hill and surrounding drinks... we should really do it!


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 11, 2012)

As a Knights Hill ward resident, count me in.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

With just a tiny bit of fudging, I live in all three * Hills, so would be eligible 
At The Railway, naturally


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

where else?!


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh... have you got one of those places with AMAZING views of London...? Quite jealous of those houses.


 
There's a pretty good view, but not right at the top of the hill. It is an oddly separate little hill half way up the main hill iyswim


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> there has long been talk of a Tulse Hill and surrounding drinks... we should really do it!


 
Next session we're putting on at The Railway is Friday September 28th, but if as hoped our moving date turns out to be the 27th I may just be bringing in ringers to play records.


----------



## ash (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> that's a very strange map...


 
I agree, how can Brixton go almost to the Wandsworth Rd, that is deep in SW4 which must be Clapham??


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Isn't the map based on where people say it is rather than any official boundaries?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't the map based on where people say it is rather than any official boundaries?


 
yes...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

actually Ian is probably more correct with "interesting" rather than "strange".. I guess I meant strange/interesting...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

ash said:


> I agree, how can Brixton go almost to the Wandsworth Rd, that is deep in SW4 which must be Clapham??


It's generated by cross-referencing the genuine locations of photos on Flickr (as recorded by phones/cameras via GPS/phone cell tower) with the location that the photographer has labeled the photograph with. It's a map of how "people who post photos to flickr" define neighborhoods. It therefore contains all sorts of oddities and errors, caused either by faulty geolocation in the camera, or mis-labeling by the photographer (or deliberate wishful thinking!).


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It's certainly not West fucking Norwood...
> 
> eta... oh once you go under the railway... yes... as you were then.
> 
> I always struggle with that - where does Tulse Hill end and W. Norwood start.. I've never decided whether it's under the railway or once you cross York Hill.


The people from the creates.london group that are currently running the empty Les Antiques shop as a community space describe the premises as being in West Norwood. This is well wrong IMO, as it is very close to Tulse Hill and Tulse Hill station, and on the right side of the railway bridge to boot, but they are a nice bunch and I haven't brought myself up to tell them the error of their ways.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2012)

thriller said:


> All I can remember about Tulse Hill is that the number 3a bus used to go there. Dick Sheppard School used to be there. I left the school after a year (1991). It closed down years ago. Used to have fights break out all the time there. Never liked the area. Seemed just isolated area in terms of things happening wise....u dig?


 
Dick Shittard was flattened, and had a "gated community" built on it about 10 years ago, and of course there were loads of fights. It was used as a so-called "sink school" for about the last ten years it was open, which pretty much fucked the entire place up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> don't move to tulse hill, movetotulsehill. you'll be dead in a week.
> 
> the reason we're getting so many of these threads at the moment is because this area is dead fashionable and all these people want reassurance from locals that they can move here and push us out without getting stabbed.
> 
> every time you're helpful and friendly, our rent raises a little bit. just think of that


 
Tulse Hill is a horrible place. Full of drug addicts, wastrels and goose-sodomisers. It's only fit for scum like me, not gracious folks who can afford to live elsewhere, where they're less likely to have their leg humped by an urban fox, or have a rat attempt to give them leptospirosis.
People should stay away from Tulse HIll, It is unclean!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

T & P said:


> The people from the creates.london group that are currently running the empty Les Antiques shop as a community space describe the premises as being in West Norwood. This is well wrong IMO, as it is very close to Tulse Hill and Tulse Hill station, and on the right side of the railway bridge to boot, but they are a nice bunch and I haven't brought myself up to tell them the error of their ways.


This is one of the reasons I doubt the existence of Tulse Hill. To me, Brixton slowly becomes West Norwood, with nothing in between, regardless of the presence of a railway station. All those shops along Norwood Road seem part of one area, not two.


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> This is one of the reasons I doubt the existence of Tulse Hill. To me, Brixton slowly becomes West Norwood, with nothing in between, regardless of the presence of a railway station. All those shops along Norwood Road seem part of one area, not two.


I'll have to disagree on that one, for in my view you have not only Tulse Hill but Herne Hill as stand-alone areas between Brixton and West Norwood.

I'll admit I'm influenced by the existence of the train stations bearing those names, but then again so seem to be most others. At the end of the day, the name 'Clapham Junction' was pulled out of thin air by British Rail authorities because at the time Battersea was somewhat unfashionable and they didn't want to call the station Battersea Junction. Yet I'm yet to meet a single person today who would say Clapham Junction is not really an area of London.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

It isn't though! For the reasons you just gave.
Is Norwood Junction an area too?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

T & P said:


> I'll admit I'm influenced by the existence of the train stations bearing those names, but then again so seem to be most others. At the end of the day, the name 'Clapham Junction' was pulled out of thin air by British Rail authorities because at the time Battersea was somewhat unfashionable and they didn't want to call the station Battersea Junction. Yet I'm yet to meet a single person today who would say Clapham Junction is not really an area of London.


 It's a fascinating phenomenon. There must be other examples?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

I see what you're saying about Herne Hill though, BUT that's only one one side of the road. The other side is the Park and that is Brixton


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> that's a very strange map...


 
That's because it's a local area for local people.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2012)

T & P said:


> yet I'm yet to meet a single person today who would say Clapham Junction is not really an area of London.


 
My Wife lived on Battersea High Street when we met and always said the same thing. She is Australian and she got it. It isn't Clapham, it is Battersea.

But my brother lives on Battersea Rise and above KFC on Lavender Hill before that, but calls it Clapham Junction.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's a fascinating phenomenon. There must be other examples?


 
This is a really obscure example, but Banstead Station in Surrey isn't in Banstead, it is in Nork.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> My Wife lived on Battersea High Street when we met and always said the same thing. She is Australian and she got it. It isn't Clapham, it is Battersea.
> 
> But my brother lives on Battersea Rise and above KFC on Lavender Hill before that, but calls it Clapham Junction.


When I lived in Battersea, near Clapham Junction (Sisters Avenue), Clapham Junction just referred to the station, not the surrounding area.


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I see what you're saying about Herne Hill though, BUT that's only one one side of the road. The other side is the Park and that is Brixton


Indeed. I suspect the concept of Herne Hill as an area or neighbourhood is promoted chiefly by those well-to-do local residents who don't want to describe themselves as living in Brixton


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> My Wife lived on Battersea High Street when we met and always said the same thing. She is Australian and she got it. It isn't Clapham, it is Battersea.
> 
> But my brother lives on Battersea Rise and above KFC on Lavender Hill before that, but calls it Clapham Junction.


During the riots last year (which I'd imagine your brother must have had a grandstand view of), every single news outlet seemed to refer to the area affected as Clapham Junction, IIRC.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2012)

T & P said:


> During the riots last year (which I'd imagine your brother must have had a grandstand view of), every single news outlet seemed to refer to the area affected as Clapham Junction, IIRC.


 
yeah he did. he didn't enjoy it very much.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2012)

I live off Tulse Hill but north of Upper Tulse Hill. To me it's Brixton but my title deeds very clearly say Tulse Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I live off Tulse Hill but north of Upper Tulse Hill. To me it's Brixton but my title deeds very clearly say Tulse Hill.


 
probably because you're in Tulse Hill ward - it stretches all the way down to Brixton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

anyway, shall I start a thread with some dates for drinks?  We can argue this all out in person at The Railway - maybe even come to blows?


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I've never ever been to an urbanite meet of any kind but I wouldn't be adverse to a Tulse Hill Branch knees up...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2012)

T & P said:


> Indeed. I suspect the concept of Herne Hill as an area or neighbourhood is promoted chiefly by those well-to-do local residents who don't want to describe themselves as living in Brixton


what? have you ever been to herne hill?

it has a significant centre spread on 3 extensive parades of shops (and another three more limited ones) providing restaurants, hairdressers, a vet, two bookshops, three bakers, light industrial etc, its own station, and a completely different residential atmosphere to brixton. there are further short parades of shops serving the more distant residential reaches on half moon lane, herne hill, norwood rd etc. geographically it extends all the way up to north dulwich station, denmark hill, and down into the borders of dulwich village, as well as its borders with brixton, loughborough junction and tulse hill.

by your definition, brixton takes up all of that space, does it? since when has any of brixton been in southwark, for a start?


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> anyway, shall I start a thread with some dates for drinks? We can argue this all out in person at The Railway - maybe even come to blows?


 
Evening or weekend afternoon? Latter might be easier for those of us with nippers but I can do either.


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2012)

When are we having this thread moved out of the Brixton forum?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2012)

ringo said:


> Evening or weekend afternoon? Latter might be easier for those of us with nippers but I can do either.


 
yeah I don't know.  I was going to do evening to be honest.  If I take the kids I won't really get a chance to talk to anyone and most people probably don't have kids or have older kids.  Maybe if this is a success we can do a kids one down the line.

Think I'll post up some random dates.  Trouble is that living here is really Brixton suburbs so most people probably look at the Brixton forum more than the London forum...


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2012)

Fair enough, alright with me.

Heh, Brixton is a suburb of West Norwood.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd be up for an afterschool meet at Hillside. The kids can run around and play on the swings. I'd find it much harder to keep them entertained at the Railway during the day.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 12, 2012)

I lived on Deronda Rd and that's technically Herne Hill. That never seemed right.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Structaural said:


> I lived on Deronda Rd


Where on da road?

*does a little dance*


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2012)

I live close to Deronda Road myself, though a slight sense of disquiet prevents me from disclosing my address on teh internets


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> When I lived in Battersea, near Clapham Junction (Sisters Avenue), Clapham Junction just referred to the station, not the surrounding area.


 
Sisters Avenue was Clapham Common Northside. Northcote Road and all the side-roads off of it up to Bolingbroke Grove on one side, and Webbs Rd on the other used to be referred to as Clapham Junction too, back before it got gentrified. From Webbs Rd to Southside was referred to as Clapham Common Southside.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

By whom? Not its residents fo sure


----------



## Structaural (Sep 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Where on da road?
> 
> *does a little dance*


 
oh dear


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Structaural said:


> oh dear


Hearing the bus lady announcer say it makes every ride on the 68 that little bit more special


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

T & P said:


> Indeed. I suspect the concept of Herne Hill as an area or neighbourhood is promoted chiefly by those well-to-do local residents who don't want to describe themselves as living in Brixton


 
My grandparents always called where they lived Herne Hill (Brantwood Road).  Would never have occurred to me it would be called anything else


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

Brantwood Road is firmly Herne Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brantwood Road is firmly Herne Hill


 
Well I'm glad to hear it 

Both ends?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

It's only a little road, yeah!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's only a little road, yeah!


 
It's quite a long road, but then I was younger and shorter when they lived there so it probably seemed longer 

Always used to wonder who lived in that really big house behind gates

Actually, it wasn't on Brantwood Road, it was on Dorchester Drive and I've discovered it's an estate


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's quite a long road, but then I was younger and shorter when they lived there so it probably seemed longer
> 
> Always used to wonder who lived in that really big house behind gates


It's not long!
Anyway, it's bordered by Milkwood Road, Herne Hill and Herne Hill Road, so it's bang in the middle of Herne Hill. But as we all know, Herne Hill is merely a suburb of Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not long!
> Anyway, it's bordered by Milkwood Road, Herne Hill and Herne Hill Road, so it's bang in the middle of Herne Hill. But as we all know, Herne Hill is merely a suburb of Brixton.


 


I thought it was very posh when I was young.  I've just taken a walk down it on Google maps and it doesn't seem as posh now


----------



## Oula (Sep 13, 2012)

I live in what I call West Norwood (SE27 postcode but on the Streatham side) but often use Tulse Hill station and would love to join Tulse Hill drinks if you'll have me. I have a child and would be happy to do a Hillside meet up with child or a Railway meet up without.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2012)

Child Swapping Party.....yeehaaaa.....throw yer pram in the center....take home the kid with the matching sick on their bib! WOOHOOOOOOOO....

Mine's 15......anyone want him!?!


----------



## jeremyclyne (Sep 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> You're totally right. The new franchise starts next year, but there's no commitment to changing Loop trains till 2018. Apologies for misleading people!


Yes, that's right, there's nothing definite about this, not even after 2018, and there's been a huge campaign against it right down the line to Sutton and Wimbledon.
As somebody has said there's a new discussion about this issue  currently running on http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/brixton-noticeboard.54/
It's Network Rail's preference to terminate our trains at Blackfriars but at the end of the day it's the Government which will set the service requirements of the new Thameslink Franchise.  That's one of the issues in the consultation which closes later *today (Friday) at 5pm*.  Anybody can still email in a response to thameslink@dft.gsi.gov.uk.  More information on http://www.dft.gov.uk/consultations/dft-2012-23 
This thread started with questions from somebody asking about moving to Tulse Hill.  I've been copied in to scores of responses to the consultation from people who have chosen to live in Tulse Hill and Streatham because of this rail link, and are now shocked to learn that the service might be taken away, with through trains terminating at Blackfriars. Many say they will move to somewhere better connected, like one resident who told the local Guardian last week (see attached cutting) "he and his flatmates only moved to near Tulse Hill station because of the quick train ride to work in the City."
“We would end up moving out because there would not be any upside to living there,” he told the paper.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2012)

dates for drinks here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tulse-hill-drinks-the-railway-october-2012.299149/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> By whom? Not its residents fo sure


 
Yes, by it's residents, although I'm talking about the '70s-early '80s, before estate agents started trying to re-designate everything to make it sound more saleable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds like a bit of a mouthful for a resident:
Clapham Common North Side!


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sisters Avenue was Clapham Common Northside. ... From Webbs Rd to Southside was referred to as Clapham Common Southside.


Even today you get these terrible fights between the Northside (mostly fund managers and lawyers) and the Southside (mostly bankers and hedge fund execs). They use their Blackberries to send encrypted messages and shank each other with their Libor contracts.

True.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Even today you get these terrible fights between the Northside (mostly fund managers and lawyers) and the Southside (mostly bankers and hedge fund execs). They use their Blackberries to send encrypted messages and shank each other with their Libor contracts.
> 
> True.


 
If only it was. 
I'd love to see loads of professionals shivving each other in a mass ruck on Clapham Common. I could get a pint at the Windmill, then happily watch bloody mayhem on the cinders pitches, and chaos on the bandstand. It'd be glorious!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry about the pic, spotted it today and cba to type it out:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

The new buildings on the estate will *effect *the views? 

So how many flats are in that estate that they're planning to knock down?  Partial/full demolition doesn't really tell a lot to people who don't know the estate.  How high are Lambeth planning on building up then that it's going to affect views?  What views?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Have had a nose on the Facebook page


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The new buildings on the estate will *effect *the views?
> 
> So how many flats are in that estate that they're planning to knock down? Partial/full demolition doesn't really tell a lot to people who don't know the estate. How high are Lambeth planning on building up then that it's going to affect views? What views?


 
https://sites.google.com/site/cressinghamgardens/

This is really, truly awful.  I know that estate reasonably well and we very nearly moved there ourselves from the estate down the road - precisely because of it's location.  Horrible for the people living there.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

All I can tell you is to go to the link and decide for yourself.  

I didn't get to the so-called consultation last week as it was the day that VP had a GP appointment and he was too shattered to do both.  And because of the time of the appt, I couldn't have got to it unless I'd thrown VP into a mincab then sprinted back up the hill myself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/cressinghamgardens/
> 
> This is really, truly awful. I know that estate reasonably well and we very nearly moved there ourselves from the estate down the road - precisely because of it's location. Horrible for the people living there.


 
and I doubt Lambeth are going to have much sympathy for the residents


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The new buildings on the estate will *effect *the views?
> 
> So how many flats are in that estate that they're planning to knock down? Partial/full demolition doesn't really tell a lot to people who don't know the estate. How high are Lambeth planning on building up then that it's going to affect views? What views?


Incidentally, the estate has a lot of pockets of semi-wooded areas and informal grassy areas.  There are children, elderly people, disabled people, and dog owners living on the estate, and those areas really aren't a luxury which could be done without.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Incidentally, the estate has a lot of pockets of semi-wooded areas and informal grassy areas. There are children, elderly people, disabled people, and dog owners living on the estate, and those areas really aren't a luxury which could be done without.


 
I've not really seen the estate.  Will have to google map it and see what's there as I'm not sure what view people are talking about


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not really seen the estate. Will have to google map it and see what's there as I'm not sure what view people are talking about


It only backs onto the bloody park!    And faces quite a long bit of Tulse Hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It only backs onto the bloody park!  And faces quite a long bit of Tulse Hill.


 
Yes, but I NEVER use that entrance through the estate or that exit out of the park.  Never really go in that direction as my direction is normally towards Brixton.  Have been looking on google maps.  Looks very nice and green.  Shall have to take a wander through the estate one day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sorry about the pic, spotted it today and cba to type it out:
> View attachment 23119


 
Jesus H Monkeyface on a unicycle! 
Last week I say "I'm worried they're going to build on the green spaces on the estate".
3 days ago a set of surveyors poles are left amid the bushes out back of our flat.







Yesterday *that* gets posted.

Dirty rotten fuckpigs. Seriously, fuck the dumbfuck bastards!


----------



## Gniewosz (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking at Lambeth's track record with the Myatts Field North regeneration project on the other side of Brixton, they will aim to *double* the number of homes on the site:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/Regeneration/MyattsFieldNorthRedevelopment.htm

This will totally destroy the green areas of Cressingham Gardens and most likely mean the new build will go above the tree line for all to see from Brockwell Park.

Residents have set up an online petition to stop this travesty:
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/save-cressingham-gardens-estate


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2013)

some good news about this here I think:

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...s_victory_as_Wimbledon_Thameslink_loop_saved/

but I'm still confused.. does this mean we keep the service at Tulse/Herne hills also?  I guess so?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> some good news about this here I think:
> 
> http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...s_victory_as_Wimbledon_Thameslink_loop_saved/
> 
> but I'm still confused.. does this mean we keep the service at Tulse/Herne hills also? I guess so?


 
As I understand it the proposal was that trains would terminate at Blackfriars rather than going through. So that would apply to Tulse/Herne Hill the same as the rest of the loop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2013)

That's what I thought too.  Bit worried though that there isn't more info - and also remember Crispy saying that it _had_ to happen, whether now or later.  Would like to know more details really.  I expect there will be soon enough.


----------



## prunus (Jan 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> That's what I thought too. Bit worried though that there isn't more info - and also remember Crispy saying that it _had_ to happen, whether now or later. Would like to know more details really. I expect there will be soon enough.


 
Here you go then  :
Govt statement: https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-safeguards-future-of-the-wimbledon-loop
Full consultation doc:  https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...nt_data/file/2719/consultation-thameslink.pdf

Definitely does apply to Tulse Hill and Herne Hill, and LJ too.  Good news.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2013)

fantastic news... just wondering about what Crispy was saying (about it having to happen one way or another)... should go back and find and quote...

eta... think is must have been on the other thread which I don't have time to search for at the minute.. eta.. just wondering - not in a "haha you were wrong" way.. quite the opposite.  I seem to recall you had looked at the plans and worked out that it needed to happen for some reason.  You're usually fairly up on these things so just a bit worried about that.

but does look like happy news eh!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> fantastic news... just wondering about what Crispy was saying (about it having to happen one way or another)... should go back and find and quote...
> 
> eta... think is must have been on the other thread which I don't have time to search for at the minute.. eta.. just wondering - not in a "haha you were wrong" way.. quite the opposite. I seem to recall you had looked at the plans and worked out that it needed to happen for some reason. You're usually fairly up on these things so just a bit worried about that.
> 
> but does look like happy news eh!


 
IIRC he backtracked a little when he looked into it a bit further. I think what it does mean is that trains from somewhere else will now have to stop at Blackfriars, because the through routes are restricted.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> IIRC he backtracked a little when he looked into it a bit further. I think what it does mean is that trains from somewhere else will now have to stop at Blackfriars, because the through routes are restricted.


 
so I can officially rejoice?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> so I can officially rejoice?


 
Well unless the MP is bullshitting...

Maybe wait for an official announcement.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well unless the MP is bullshitting...
> 
> Maybe wait for an official announcement.


 
well that looks like one in post #143.. I just tend to the sceptical on these things..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well that looks like one in post #143.. I just tend to the sceptical on these things..


 
Oh yeah I hadn't read that.

Looks pretty definite then.


----------

